# [Wifi rt2500pci] Failed to configure wireless (résolu)

## 209198

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Ma demande va vous paraître sûrement un peu abracadabrantesque mais bon, je vous écrit d'un autre PC, je me doute que je dois vous fournir des résultats de commande pour avoir de l'aide mais comprenez que là ça me sera difficile :\ , j'essaierai d'être le plus clair possible   :Confused:  ...

Voilà, premièrement j'ai réussi il a quelques jours à installer Gentoo via cd minimal, le démarrage se passe nicquel sauf pour mon interface wlan0, je n'avais pas la commande iwconfig et ifconfig ne me donnait que l'interface "lo", je reviens sur le cd pour emerger wireless-tools.

Bien, je redémarre, iwconfig me donne bien wlan0 mais sans aucun réseau.

Et là est mon problème, cela fait des lustres que j'ai beau essayer de configurer le démarrage du wifi via /etc/conf.d/net mais sans succès.

J'ai vraiment bataillé, à chercher ici et là (un exemple de fichier pour savoir -exactement- quoi mettre dedans) et j'en passe des meilleurs avant de venir complètement ici.

Bref, j'ai remplit mon mon fichier net de la sorte :

```
config_eth0=("null")

modules=("iwconfig")

essid_wlan0=("nom_mon_wifi")

key_nom_mon_wifi="xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx"

#qui d'ailleurs au bootde me retourne "command not found", sauf si je met "key_[b]wlan0[/b]="..."

channel_wlan0="3"

mode_wlan="auto" # <- je n'ai pas vraiment su quoi mettre là

preferred_aps=("nom_mon_wifi")
```

J'ai bien conscience que sans vous retourner des commandes c'est limite impossible de trouver la source du problème mais si vous pensez à un quelconque élément que j'aurai pu oublier/mal fait, je vous en serai grandement reconnaissant...Last edited by 209198 on Sun Dec 13, 2009 5:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Alcap0ne

Salut,

ton réseau est protégé par une clé WEP je suppose ? (sinon il faut utiliser wpa_supplicant)

tu es en arch stable ? ( tu n'utilises pas openrc ?)

est-ce qu tu capte ton réseau avec :

```
iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

et si tu le vois: 

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid "ton_reseau" key "ta_clef"
```

pour te connecter.

----------

## 209198

C'est cela même, le wifi de ma Livebox est protégé par une clé WEP (donc iwconfig).

Non je n'utilise pas openrc (arch stable? Certains termes me dépassent encore  :Smile:  , si ma Gentoo est en version stable? Hum j'ai utilisé le Gentoo Weekly Minimal Install CD)

```
iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

Me renvoie :

```
wlan0      interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
```

Pourtant il me semble bien parmi toutes mes recherches être tombé sur des commandes à base de iwlist, dont iwconfig wlan0 scanning, et ça a marché un moment   :Confused:  ...Last edited by 209198 on Sun Dec 06, 2009 8:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

as-tu créé un lien symbolique /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 qui pointe vers net.lo ?

Essaie ceci

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 sc
```

Comme dit "network is down" demande de l'activer (up).

----------

## 209198

J'ai bien crée le lien symbolique :

```
#cd /etc.init.d/

#ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

car

```
#ls -l /etc/init.d/

net.wlan0 -> net.lo
```

J'ai suivi -à la lettre- la doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1.

Étant au boulot je ne peux te renseigner pour tes commandes, mais je te répondrai au plus vite.

Si vous avez d'autres questions "plus générales" ...Last edited by 209198 on Fri Dec 04, 2009 12:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

oui : ne pas mettre "(non résolu)" dans le titre...  :Wink: 

----------

## 209198

```
#ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknow error 132
```

Un nouveau scan réseau donne la même réponse...

```
iwlist wlan0 sc

wlan0      interface doesn't support scanning: network is done
```

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu chargé les modules ?

Bon, donne-nous un 

```
lspci -n

lsmod
```

histoire de voir ce qu'il manque...

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourrais-tu nous donner plus d'infos : es-tu bloqué au début de l'installation ou dans ta Gentoo installée et démarrée ?

Quel kernel as-tu compilé ? Quelles options ?

As-tu bien activé les options concernant le wifi et ta carte ?

Assure-toi bien qu'ils sont compilés en MODULES et pas en dur.

----------

## 209198

Mon soucis se poste post-installation, installation tout fraîche.

J'ai compilé le kernel 2.6.31 avec comme options (dois-je vraiment -tous- les lister  :Confused:  ?) entre autre Nvidia SATA support; celles qui se référaient à "Ralink" et quelques unes à AMD au vu de mon Athlon X2 7750, j'en ai bien sûr désactivé certains comme toutes celles qui se rapportaient à Intel et autre marques de pilotes dont j'étais vraiment sûr que j'en aurai pas besoin (Partition Macintosh, Apple FS, Apple mouse emulation etc).

 *Quote:*   

> Assure-toi bien qu'ils sont compilés en MODULES et pas en dur.

 

Ah? Se pourrait-il que le problème vienne de là? Car après avoir lu ceci sur la doc :

 *Quote:*   

> Veuillez vérifier que tous les pilotes nécessaires au démarrage de votre système tels que le pilote de votre carte SCSI sont compilés en dur et non comme modules.

 

Je me suis dit que j'aurai bien à faire de compiler les pilotes Nvidia et Ralink en dur <*> au lieu de module <M> ...

J'essaierai de faire quelques screen pour le retour de commandes :\ .

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu suivi un HOWTO ou un WIKI à ce sujet ?

Si tu lis l'anglais, ceci est une excellente référence : http://kernel-seeds.org/ (qui sera traduite l'un de ces jours par un Québecquois).

----------

## 209198

A ce sujet, non. J'avoue m'être basé sur ce que mentionne la doc gentoo, merci pour le lien je vais voir ça, je ne suis pas bilingue mais bon ça va pas mal  :Wink:  .

Je te répondrai tout de même un peu plus tard quant aux commandes.

----------

## xaviermiller

En tout cas, le pilote ralink est dans le kernel officiel depuis un bon moment, tu n'auras aucun problème à partir du moment où le noyau rt2500 (+ wifi + ...) est chargé  :Smile: 

Reviens-nous vite !

----------

## 209198

Me re-voilà après un bon petit weekend de snow héhé   :Smile:  !

Donc, entre temps je n'ai pas vraiment eu le temps bien parcourir kernelseed mais j'ai vu qu'il proposait des config de compil.

Au boot j'obtiens ceci maintenant :

```
WEP key is not set for "essid_mon_wifi" - not connecting

Couldn't associate with any access point on wlan0

Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

Voir ici :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4162224491/in/set-72157622946198380/

Avec un fichier /etc/init.d/net écrit de la sorte :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4162224489/in/set-72157622946198380/

Pour les commandes lspci -n et lsmod, voici donc les résulats (toujours au travers d'images désolé   :Confused:  ) :

```
#lspci -n
```

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4162224495/in/set-72157622946198380/

```
#lsmod
```

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4162224497/in/set-72157622946198380/

J'ai pensé à me connecter en ssh à mon PC qui subit l'install de Gentoo pour simplifier le retour de commandes mais... sans le net en fait <_< ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Aucun module, ce n'est pas trop bon... as-tu mis ce qu'il faut en WIFI ?

Je ne pense pas (il te faudrait au moins cfg80211, mac80211, rt2500 (ou un nom du genre)

Le lspci -n sert à injecter http://www.test-achats.be/electromenager/20090301/robots-de-cuisine-Attach_s570563.pdf

Je te propose de booter un SystemRescueCD, de configurer ton wifi et de faire un lsmod afin de voir si tout est bien chargé.

----------

## boozo

injecter le lscpi -n dans la liste de noyelle ? Erreur de lien Xavier   :Laughing: 

=> je pense que c'est là que tu voulais allez

----------

## 209198

Bolala je commence à désespérer là -__- , et à être légèrement agacé même si je trouve tout ça intéressant malgré que je galère...

Je me suis repris à une install, toujours aucun résultat, toujours les mêmes messages d'erreurs.

J'ai mit en modules les pilotes wifi et tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur kernelseed (je me suis inspiré de son How to ), au moins j'ai un lsmod qui ressemble un peu plus à quelque chose.

Pendant le démarrage de ma machine j'ai bien pris le soin d'appuyer sur le bouton d'association de ma Livebox pour m'y connecter, j'ai bien installé un client DHCP (dhcpcd) et wireless-tools.

Voici encore quelques screens :

Boot :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4163651651/in/set-72157622949350216/

/etc/conf.d/net :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4163651443/in/set-72157622949350216/

ifconfig :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4163651935/in/set-72157622949350216/

iwconfig :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4163652167/in/set-72157622949350216/

lspci -n :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4163652427/in/set-72157622949350216/

lsmod :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30879101@N04/4164412940/in/set-72157622949350216/

Pareil pour le dual-boot, une erreur alors que mon grub.conf est correctement écrit <_< . 

Mais bon, une chose à la fois je m'en soucierai plus tard.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, on avance  :Smile: 

ta carte wifi, c'est wlan0, pas eth0.

Fais ceci:

```
iwconfig up wlan0

iwlist wlan0 scan
```

Pour le WEP, j'utilise aussi wpa_supplicant  :Wink: 

----------

## 209198

 *Quote:*   

> ta carte wifi, c'est wlan0, pas eth0.

 

Oui oui, tu me dis ça au vu de mon fichier conf.d/net ? J'ai mit config_eth0=("null") pour que rien ne soit configurer pour cette connexion, erreur?

 *Quote:*   

> Fais ceci:
> 
> iwconfig up wlan0

 

Je sais en tout cas que j'ai encore le même résultat pour :

```
#ifconfig wlan0 up 

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknow error 132
```

 *Quote:*   

> iwlist wlan0 scan

 

J'avais aussi tenté ça mais...

```
#iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0      interface doesn't support scanning: network is done
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, je vois "wlan0" quand tu fais un iwconfig.

En fait, tout dépend du pilote, parfois c'est eth, parfois wlan, parfois ath.

Cherche "rt2500pci" dans le forum, il y a eu plusieurs messages (en anglais) à ce sujet  :Wink: 

----------

## 209198

Mieux vaut tard que jamais comme on dit souvent...

J'ai finalement résolu mon problème, sans vraiment trop savoir comment mais j'ai repris une n-ième installation en passant tout le temps qu'il fallait sur le menuconfig, j'ai aussi utilisé wpa_supplicant en lieu et place de iwconfig, à croire que ce dernier n'arrivait à rien...

J'ai été un peu surpris au début avec wpa_supplicant car aucun des fichiers à modifier que montre la doc n'était présent sur mon système, mais cela a toute de même fonctionné hourra   :Very Happy:  !

Carte reconnue, configuration okay, boot + démarrage connexion wifi super.

J'ai du rajouter une commande au démarrage pour avoir un wlan0 rate 54M, comme pour toutes les distributions que j'ai pu essayé jusqu'à présent.

Dernière petite question pour wpa_supplicant, pour le nom du driver à lui mettre dans son fichier de config, faut-il rentrer ralink ou bien rt2500pci? Les deux fonctionnent mais quand même   :Confused:  ?

----------

## xaviermiller

non, tu mentionnes un pilote du kernel (-D wext).

Voici un extrait de mes fichiers de config:

```
# Wireless

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-D wext"

preferred_aps="MON_ESSID"
```

```

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

 network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

 }

 

network={

       ssid="MON_ESSID"

       psk="password"

       priority=5

}
```

Pourquoi dois-tu explicitement mentionner ce rate à 54 ? Etrange...

----------

## 209198

wext ? Ouh mais je ne sais pas quoi spécifier alors... 

La même chose "-D wext" pour ma ralink2500 ?

Pour le coup du rate 54M, à chaque installation d'une distribution, dès lors que mon réseau wifi était opérationnel, celui-ci était bridé à un bit rate d'1M, donc à mes débuts sous ubuntu/xubuntu j'effectuais cette opération :

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous remarquez que votre connexion Wi-Fi est anormalement lente et que cela ne vient pas de votre matériel (carte ou AP) et avant de réinstaller, recompiler…d'autres pilotes : 
> 
> I. Vérifiez le Bit Rate de la carte : 
> 
> iwconfig
> ...

 

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi

----------

